# talktalk refund



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all i cancelled talktalk in the end of october last year

i have just had a look at my account and it is over £38 in credit

it says i can ask for a refund so have done this

i think when i cancelled an gave them 6 weeks notice they still took a payment to cover them if i still owed them some money

but of caure they have not refunded it

i wander how many companys do the same

so if you have cancelled anything please check that they do not have any money held in credit

barry


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

TT worst company ever, when I left last November TT, without my permission transferred my account to a company called Fleur. I had never heard of this lot but seemingly they deal with people who live in rural area; I don't! It took me three months to get rid of Fleur. This morning coming out of a shop TT were trying to drum up business, when one of their reps approached me I let him know in my dulcet tones what I thought of TT, other people then left.

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am in the process of leaving them so thank you for your advice!


Can I ask if you can still access your email with TalkTalk? I am worried I will miss some important emails while I am in the process of changing.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi patp

yes i can still access emails your email address is yours for life

just keep an eye on your account and give them 1 full month or more notice


barry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

patp said:


> I am in the process of leaving them so thank you for your advice!
> 
> Can I ask if you can still access your email with TalkTalk? I am worried I will miss some important emails while I am in the process of changing.


Open a gmail account and you can forward incoming mail to your talktalk account into it. It could also be handy whilst your new account is coming into service to do the same with that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

rayc said:


> Open a gmail account and you can forward incoming mail to your talktalk account into it. It could also be handy whilst your new account is coming into service to do the same with that.


 What are the advantages of Gmail over, say, BT email? I do already have a Yahoo email account but do not really like it. Is gmail similar or better?
Also is there an easy way to transfer all my email addresses in my TT contacts list to my new email account?


----------

